# Any interest in a gaming PC (ATX)  "desk-TOP" case? Would appreciate feedback!



## Shazim (Sep 27, 2013)

So about over a year ago, I integrated a PC case into my computer desk as seen here: 
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/xhb7z/here_is_my_gaming_rig_a_custom_watercooled_pc/

Now since then I have gotten many inquires of doing this custom mod for people, and till recently I came across the crowdfunded M1 case, and it got me thinking about making a case that sits on a desk, that functions similar to the pc/desk mod I did?

*The Purpose: 
*To introduce a new style of case on the market that captures the beauty of whats inside the case without needing to do extensive modding. 

I find it kind of pointless to spend so much on expensive tubing, sleeving, fancy lights, fans and then stowing it away in a case with a fairly with a small window. If you look at peoples setup around the web, many people keep their pc case on their desk, with the aim to "show off" their PC case...but those cases are the norm nowadays, and I don't think they grasp the beauty of the case as the prototype I am about to propose. 

*The Idea:
*So after a year of using the initial PC case/desk I made, I discovered many of the issues I wish I could fix. 

With that in mind, it came to me that it was very possible to actually *construct a stand-alone case* with a large glass/plexi screen that could be used by anyone as easily as buying their own case. 

*The Prototype design:
*Here are the following prototype designs for the "pc on a desk" case (credits to 3D design go out to David G.):

The model has been redesigned to support a full ATX motherboard as well as a microATX:

*Note: This is still a work in progress so not all the details are there yet! (and may be a few problems here and there)
*






















































​
*Explanation of Model:
*

So the model has a plexiglass screen along the entire front, allowing all the inside/components to be seen (setting up for some very cool watercooling related setups). We want the case to ultimately to be made of all aluminium (need to consider price). 

The case supports ATX motherboards as well as micro ATX

The case is setup to be watercooling friendly and should have more than enough room for a radiator, reservoir (various sizes) and pump all WITHIN the case. 

Space for a slim optical drive.

Modular or non-modular full ATX PSU

TOP and BOTTOM compartments to hide cables, and easily get them where they need to go. This is where all the LED and various lighting stuff can be done too.  

 There is also space next to the PSU to hide cables for those of you that don't use a modular PSU (holes for where to feed wires are not designed yet).

*We need your feedback:
*
So we really are looking for your guys feedback:

What do you guys think of a case like this? Would you buy one?

How much would you be willing to spend a case like this?

What improvements or features would you like to see implemented into the case?

We ultimately want to kickstart this case if there is a large enough interest, so please let us know...I would love to see some innovation to the case market and bring a new style of case to PC enthusiasts.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't understand the large width that seems empty with three fans in it. I would think that doesn't help temps or airflow. am i missing something? I always did like desktops and I would be interested in one it just seems really wide for my taste.

as for price I'm not good at estimating that. I can say if it needed to be more than $100, for my uses for such a case, I would not want it. Nice idea though


----------



## Shazim (Sep 27, 2013)

digibucc said:


> I don't understand the large width that seems empty with three fans in it. I would think that doesn't help temps or airflow. am i missing something? I always did like desktops and I would be interested in one it just seems really wide for my taste.
> 
> as for price I'm not good at estimating that. I can say if it needed to be more than $100, for my uses for such a case, I would not want it. Nice idea though



The reason it is so wide is because thats almost the max size that you can fit for an ATX board (9.6").


----------



## Kursah (Sep 27, 2013)

I like it. Kinda seems like a tall server rack. I like having my monitors elevated. It would be cool if you could do an add-on bracket that would support up to 3 monitors too. I know that's beyond the current design element and would add complexity and cost.

I think it's an interesting idea though! I'm curious to see what comes of it.


----------



## dannylillhtc (Oct 2, 2013)

love the concept would love a case like this


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2013)

I like the basic idea, not sure about your air flow process. The intake sitting right next to the exhaust, and not crossing the board itself, in my mind, doesn't lend itself well to air cooling the space. Water would be different, as long as you're covering the Vid cards as well. I think the air flow would probably suffice for the hard drives alone...


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2013)

I think this would be better if:
You have no air intake or exhaust on top or bottom, or front and back but rather a through-flow system from right to left or left to right.
2 intakes on the far right, perhaps one set of 240 rads, and 2 exhausts on the left, also with a 240 rad. The PSU could have the fan intake pointing up at the far right or left corner of the case and exhaust out the back. I dont like the fact this case has an enormous empty space on the far left, the rad should be turned to exhaust out the side, not the back.
Also, there's a reason this idea is rarely ever executed, and that's because cable management is usually horrible, no matter which way you look at it.
Dont make it out of milled aluminium or other more expensive materials, otherwise you will sell a whole 10-15 cases to people who are willing to spend copious amounts of money on a niche product.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 2, 2013)

i like the concept. i like design... but consider an exhaust on top...


consider also that not alot goes to water cooling build.. you might want to create 2 versions... 1 optmize for water cooling. 1 optimize for air cooling...


----------



## Vario (Oct 14, 2013)

The videocards don't look like they'd be happy and they are blocking airflow crossways.

I think an extremely narrow tall ITX would be cooler.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2013)

no interest here. that takes up too much desk space.


----------

